# Steam Summer Sale!



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2013)

Starts today: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Stea...on-July-11-by-Valve-Support-Team-366938.shtml

  

Looks like it might be around 10am Pacific, which is 6pm in the UK, I think.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 11, 2013)

they always have loads on sale anyway


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 11, 2013)

Any recommendations? I'm looking for a first person shooter with multi play and Microsoft controller support. Already have Left For Dead 2.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2013)

Steam sales are cruel, cruel things.

So many offers. So many games. So many promises of having a vast, exciting library to dip into whenever one feels the desire. So many broken dreams as the games sit there in your list, judging you as you stick to the same handful of games, just as you always have. So many hopes that this time it will be different.


----------



## treelover (Jul 11, 2013)

Savvy Gamer will be busy, lucky he has just done Glasto, etc.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone tried March of War? Turn-based WW2 alterna-history RTS.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2013)

*



			The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## treelover (Jul 11, 2013)

skyrim costs more than it has done in earlier offers.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2013)

Might give Defiance a spin for six quid.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2013)

Who knows how much more money Steam might have made if they had bothered to make sure their servers could cope with the traffic.  Fucking ridiculous that you I can't even buy anything, let alone browse the store.


----------



## golightly (Jul 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> skyrim costs more than it has done in earlier offers.


 
Probably because it has all of the DLC.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems to be working OK now if a little slow.

Got Bioshock Infinite, seems a decent price.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 11, 2013)

Whoooo, 7.6Mbs download.  1st time I've maxed out my new internet connection.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 11, 2013)

Still broken for me. Also won't let me update my credit card information.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2013)

hummm  this trading card thing is a bit odd


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2013)

Much easier to resist this year, PC broke day before the sale and the steam app is a bit limitedt


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2013)

so far i have got

Defiance Standard Edition - it's mean to be kinda fun but i'll need to fix my desktop first
Penny Arcade's On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 4 - i have the others so i felt i should but it's kinda meh
Scribblenauts Unlimited - good fun


----------



## treelover (Jul 12, 2013)

Artaxerxes said:


> Much easier to resist this year, PC broke day before the sale and the steam app is a bit limitedt


 

Prices aren't brilliant, Greenman is more competitive with its offers, I got Sleeping Dogs for under a fiver while it was still newish.


----------



## magneze (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs is great.


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2013)

I've bought Don't Starve.  Looks like it could be interesting, anybody played it?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 12, 2013)

The steam summer sales and particularly the publisher bundle deals are the reason my Steam library has 260-odd games in it.

I won't embarrass myself by revealing how many of them have never even been launched.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> The steam summer sales and particularly the publisher bundle deals are the reason my Steam library has 260-odd games in it.
> 
> I won't embarrass myself by revealing how many of them have never even been launched.


 
Probably at least 200


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it's worth having a wish list. If Dishonored appears for under a tenner, or Anno 2070 for under a fiver i'll buy them. Nothing else. Maybe Lemmings but i've never seen that for sale on any of the sites I use.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Probably at least 200


 
A shrewd stab...

I wish we could trade/sell the things. Heck. I would gladly give a bucketload of them away for free to people that would actually get some enjoyment out of them!


----------



## The Groke (Jul 13, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Anno 2070 for under a fiver


 
it is currently $17 on the international store...not sure on the UK side.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 13, 2013)

The Groke said:


> The steam summer sales and particularly the publisher bundle deals are the reason my Steam library has 260-odd games in it.
> 
> I won't embarrass myself by revealing how many of them have never even been launched.


 
WHY!!


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> hummm this trading card thing is a bit odd


 
Yeah if you've never been into trading cards IRL then just ignore it as a bit of fluff - it's just something that Steam are now doing on top of selling you games, but it's not necessary to get into it if you don't like collecting shit, it's not necessary or anything.

Nate likes collecting stuff (what used to be my spare room is full of it) and is quite keen on the trading card thing. I think it appeals to hoarders!


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2013)

Jesus fucking hell, this is fucked up - Tropico 4 looked as if it was offered at less than £2, I tried to buy it and was charged £4.99 when my card details went through - I am not the first person this has happened to during this sale   I am too poor to not be concerned about the difference between £1.74 and £4.99.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunray said:


> WHY!!


 
Drunken impulse buying.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2013)

The Groke said:


> A shrewd stab...
> 
> I wish we could trade/sell the things. Heck. I would gladly give a bucketload of them away for free to people that would actually get some enjoyment out of them!


 
Likewise. Weren't there murmurings of something like that? Steam would be canny to allow it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> Yeah if you've never been into trading cards IRL then just ignore it as a bit of fluff - it's just something that Steam are now doing on top of selling you games, but it's not necessary to get into it if you don't like collecting shit, it's not necessary or anything.
> 
> Nate likes collecting stuff (what used to be my spare room is full of it) and is quite keen on the trading card thing. I think it appeals to hoarders!


 
You can sell them. Someone I know had no idea what he was doing and sold one of his Skyim cards for a couple of (Steam Wallet) dollars yesterday. Not a lot, sure, but might help cover a piece of dlc or an indie game at some point. Weird.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> Jesus fucking hell, this is fucked up - Tropico 4 looked as if it was offered at less than £2, I tried to buy it and was charged £4.99 when my card details went through - I am not the first person this has happened to during this sale  I am too poor to not be concerned about the difference between £1.74 and £4.99.


 
Really? What happened? If they are using misleading marketing then you should raise an issue with them and get your money back and complain.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> You can sell them. Someone I know had no idea what he was doing and sold one of his Skyim cards for a couple of (Steam Wallet) dollars yesterday. Not a lot, sure, but might help cover a piece of dlc or an indie game at some point. Weird.



Eh? How?  I have no interest in them at all.  Can you use them for anything?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2013)

tommers said:


> Eh? How? I have no interest in them at all. Can you use them for anything?


 
There's a sell button right there next to them in your inventory. People search for them in the Market (under 'Community').

Can't use them for anything else, I don't think. It's just a collecting thing. "Look, I'm such a hardcore gamer that I played all these games for 23 hours a day and did everything Steam asked of me and I got some cards that I can show that prove how fucking awesome I am."


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Really? What happened? If they are using misleading marketing then you should raise an issue with them and get your money back and complain.


 
It was probably my mistake, it was Friday night and I wasn't exactly sober!  I was annoyed last night but I don't regret buying it at a fiver, it's not been out that long so still a bargain!


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's a sell button right there next to them in your inventory. People search for them in the Market (under 'Community').
> 
> Can't use them for anything else, I don't think. It's just a collecting thing. "Look, I'm such a hardcore gamer that I played all these games for 23 hours a day and did everything Steam asked of me and I got some cards that I can show that prove how fucking awesome I am."


 
Apparently if you collect enough cards to craft a badge, you can get a discount voucher.


----------



## Epona (Jul 14, 2013)

OK so I bought System Shock 2, it doesn't have fucking subtitles.  Great!  I have no fucking idea what is going on, what with being a bit deaf and all.  Well done!


----------



## hegley (Jul 14, 2013)

tommers said:


> Eh? How? I have no interest in them at all. Can you use them for anything?


 
You can leave games running in the background to collect the cards, so it doesn't take much time/effort to make a couple of quid to put towards a new game.


----------



## golightly (Jul 14, 2013)

Epona said:


> OK so I bought System Shock 2, it doesn't have fucking subtitles. Great! I have no fucking idea what is going on, what with being a bit deaf and all. Well done!


 

It's not that great with poor eyesight either, tbh.  The text is really hard to read.  Nature of older games, I guess.

In other news, Steam are offering a budgetting software called You Need a Budget at 34% discount.  Well, they know their market!


----------



## treelover (Jul 14, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I think it's worth having a wish list. If Dishonored appears for under a tenner, or *Anno 2070 for under a fiver* i'll buy them. Nothing else. Maybe Lemmings but i've never seen that for sale on any of the sites I use.


 
yes, waiting for that to substantially come down in price, still waiting..


----------



## Sunray (Jul 15, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's a sell button right there next to them in your inventory. People search for them in the Market (under 'Community').
> 
> Can't use them for anything else, I don't think. It's just a collecting thing. "Look, I'm such a hardcore gamer that I played all these games for 23 hours a day and did everything Steam asked of me and I got some cards that I can show that prove how fucking awesome I am."



Steam card system v Half life 2 episode 3

Its nice to know valve have thier priorities in the right order.


----------



## creak (Jul 15, 2013)

Fallout 3 Game of the Year and New Vegas Ultimate are currently £3.74 each.


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I think it's worth having a wish list. If Dishonored appears for under a tenner, or Anno 2070 for under a fiver i'll buy them. Nothing else. Maybe Lemmings but i've never seen that for sale on any of the sites I use.


 
Dishonored is in today's deals at £5.09


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2013)

creak said:


> Fallout 3 Game of the Year and New Vegas Ultimate are currently £3.74 each.


 

It actually makes more sense to buy NV fresh, than to buy the DLC separately.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2013)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution is only £2.24 for the next couple of hours.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 16, 2013)

crusader king 2 for 75% off.

I also have a free copy of civ 4 if anyone wants it


----------



## Enviro (Jul 16, 2013)

Need a new computer now...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2013)

sins of a solar empire rebellion is £7.98 , a bargain, im still palying sins after 3 years of discovering it and still discovering more each time i play it ( like yesterdays fiohnd of being able to speed the game up so research doesnt take years , and yes its right in frong of you on the hud doh !!  )


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2013)

captainmission said:


> crusader king 2 for 75% off.
> 
> I also have a free copy of civ 4 if anyone wants it


 
Two of my favourite games - both large strategy games but with different emphasis.

CIV4 was a great game as it was, but they were great about releasing the source code, so at this point there are a large number of fan-made expansions/game mechanics overhauls/total conversions resulting from several years of work from a very dedicated and very talented modding community to try out as well. I recommend Caveman 2 Cosmos and Rise of Mankind: A New Dawn, but there's all sorts of conversions in many themes from rampaging Mesopotamian gods to Star Trek. And still ongoing too, last I checked there was a group working on implementing multi-map support. I suggest gifting your spare copy of CIV 4 to someone who you wouldn't mind not seeing socially for a while


----------



## treelover (Jul 17, 2013)

Just downloaded Knife Of Dunwall DLC for Dishonored, 2.79, all the other AAA titles:, Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3, while now cheap have too many issues, T/R too many QTE's, M/P3 too many cut scenes, etc.


----------



## golightly (Jul 17, 2013)

treelover said:


> Just downloaded Knife Of Dunwall DLC for Dishonored, 2.79.


 
I really enjoyed Dishonored so I will definitely get this even though I've bought loads of bits and pieces already.


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2013)

Dark Souls is £4.99.

Possibly the greatest game ever made, certainly the greatest of the past 5 years.  Destroys and re-invents most of the conceits and conventions that ruin modern AAA games and creates an enthralling emotional rollercoaster that tests and challenges the player like nothing else I have ever played.

For less than a pack of (cheap) fags.  Is it even less than 10 marlboro?  

Just play it with a gamepad or at least the mouse fix.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 18, 2013)

I bought New Vegas for £3.74. Buggy as fuck but otherwise a good purchase


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I bought New Vegas for £3.74. Buggy as fuck but otherwise a good purchase


 
It's a good game. Make sure to get any unofficial patches. It is sort of a compromise, in that it's an old Fallout-style story/writing but using the same engine as FO3. The branching questlines and dialogue are all great. and there are several companions who need you to be their therapist in their own tale of woe, but they are well written and a welcome part of the game. Sadly the exploration lacks some oomph (some of the landscape is not that interesting and there are invisible walls), and it's a bit linear at the start (unless you want to wander into a pack of deathclaws at level one you kind of have to go the way the story takes you - it's linear until you hit Vegas).

But yeah good game. Once I was a few hours in my journal was packed with quests, many from opposing factions - and it doesn't hold your hand about what you should be doing or which side (and there are many sides!) to take.


----------



## dweller (Jul 21, 2013)

I got FUEL for £1.74
Clive Barker's Jericho for 87p
Rock of ages for £1.39

Yes, I'm a cheapskate. Nothing over £2 please.


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2013)

Is anyone interested in trading some Summer Sale trading cards?

I have spare: Chivalry Medieval Warfare (x1); Kerbal Space Program (x2); Torchlight 2 (x1)

I need: Dead Island Riptide, Reus, and Tomb Raider.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2013)

how do you trade?  i see sell options but not gift or trade.


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool thanks Shippy!  I now only need Dead Island Riptide and Reus.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2013)

Just Cause 2 for £1.99. I think I need to stop now.


----------



## golightly (Jul 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> Cool thanks Shippy! I now only need Dead Island Riptide and Reus.


 

I have Dead Island Riptide twice for some reason.  I've put it up for trade.


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who traded with me!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought Dishonored

No room on hard drive to install it and pc probably not fast enough to play it

But it was still a bargain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought Oblivion GOTY Deluxe. Never made it to the big old front page steam sale stuff, but has been 40% off for the whole sale. I've been checking every day to see if it went down lower, and it didn't, so with not long to go I figured what the hell.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel I should get a 'I resisted the urge to buy more games' Steam Sale badge.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2013)

Saw there were only two hours left so panickingly spent thirty quid. Got complete Tropico 4, complete Rollercoaster tycoon, Terraria and the Mortal Kombat collection. Hoping to do a few commentaries for some of them...


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Saw there were only two hours left so panickingly spent thirty quid. Got complete Tropico 4, complete Rollercoaster tycoon, Terraria and the Mortal Kombat collection. Hoping to do a few commentaries for some of them...



And don't starve, judging by your avatar


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2013)

No, I'm pretty done with that. Got in there at the start (very unusual for me) and have done justa bout everything.


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2013)

I tried it again tonight.  I find it too annoying.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> I tried it again tonight. I find it too annoying.


 
If you prepare for the first winter so that you are not merely eeking out a living come snow (make sure you have a fridge and ideally a birdcage) and plan ahead for dog attacks, you'll be just fine


----------



## Epona (Jul 26, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Saw there were only two hours left so panickingly spent thirty quid. Got complete Tropico 4, complete Rollercoaster tycoon, Terraria and the Mortal Kombat collection. Hoping to do a few commentaries for some of them...


 
I got Tropico 4, have barely put it down since, really enjoying it. I love city building games anyway, and there's a decent city builder/population management game under the tongue-in-cheek style campaign storyline (and the campaign gets progressively harder, I failed a couple of missions towards the end and had to try again  so just because it is tongue-in-cheek does not mean you should assume that the gameplay is easy or dumbed down) - plus a sandbox mode, and you can try out challenges/maps designed by other players. I am pleased that I bought it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't use social network sites, but Tropico 4 has integration where you can click on a facebook or twitter symbol and presumably it will automatically post something about what you are up to in your game.

Funniest thing is that in the Modern Times DLC there is an edict to ban social networking - the effects in-game are +10% production, PLUS the twitter and facebook integration for the game is disabled whilst the edict is in place - hilarious!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 31, 2013)

Spent most of my time since playing RCT3 which is great stuff (already had the vanilla version on disk) but have found time to play a bit of MUD TV which I got for a couple of quid. Not bad, but just a few minor changes (like a skip time button) would have improved it drastically.


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2013)

OH's best bargain of the sale was The Binding of Isaac - he has spent hours and hours at it. At its core, it's really just a 'walk into a room full of monsters to shoot' top-down viewpoint arcade game (something about it really quite reminds me of Atic Atac on the Spectrum if anyone remembers that!), but the story and little vignettes are really quite disturbing.


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2013)

Epona said:


> OH's best bargain of the sale was The Binding of Isaac - he has spent hours and hours at it. At its core, it's really just a 'walk into a room full of monsters to shoot' top-down viewpoint arcade game (something about it really quite reminds me of Atic Atac on the Spectrum if anyone remembers that!), but the story and little vignettes are really quite disturbing.



Yeah I've also been playing a bit of that.  It's fun.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2013)

Epona said:
			
		

> OH's best bargain of the sale was The Binding of Isaac - he has spent hours and hours at it. At its core, it's really just a 'walk into a room full of monsters to shoot' top-down viewpoint arcade game (something about it really quite reminds me of Atic Atac on the Spectrum if anyone remembers that!), but the story and little vignettes are really quite disturbing.



Might have to check that out - loved Atic Atac.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Might have to check that out - loved Atic Atac.


 
It's just a little bit reminiscent of Atic Atac - you're in a top down view and you move your spod around different rooms with monsters to kill and treasures to collect in each room, you need keys to unlock doors into some rooms.  It doesn't have the hunger mechanic that was in Atic Atac, but some of the rewards for clearing a room are items like 'dessert' which will replenish your health.  It's a really well done and highly disturbing arcade type game, OH has certainly had his moneys worth of fun since buying it


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just downloaded the first 3 Fallout games for £3.99. Bargain for such high calibre games.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally got around to playing the Mortal Kombat collection now that I've got meself an xbox pad to play it with. Seriously, how to people play anything with these shitty controllers? May as well press the dpad at random for all the use it is.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Just downloaded the first 3 Fallout games for £3.99. Bargain for such high calibre games.


That's a great deal - the first 2 may be old and a bit dated, but they are classics for a reason. If the third game in the bundle was Fallout 3 then that's a really good bargain. If it was Fallout Tactics, I never really got into that - but still a good deal for the package


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 31, 2013)

Epona said:


> That's a great deal - the first 2 may be old and a bit dated, but they are classics for a reason. If the third game in the bundle was Fallout 3 then that's a really good bargain. If it was Fallout Tactics, I never really got into that - but still a good deal for the package


 
They do feel somewhat old and dated now but it's not enough to detract from the fact that they are still amazing games. Fallout 1 has had me enthralled for days now. Only the Legend of Grimrock has managed to stop me playing it even more (which is also a fantastic game and a bargain on Steam for £11.99).


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> They do feel somewhat old and dated now but it's not enough to detract from the fact that they are still amazing games. Fallout 1 has had me enthralled for days now. Only the Legend of Grimrock has managed to stop me playing it even more (which is also a fantastic game and a bargain on Steam for £11.99).


 
No offense, but I wouldn't pay £11.99 for Legend of Grimrock - I have a copy, but I got it on sale at about £3 - sure it's a decent game, but it's not something I would pay £12 for.  I can get 3 days worth of food for 2 with that sort of money, as much as I love games, they are at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 31, 2013)

Epona said:


> No offense, but I wouldn't pay £11.99 for Legend of Grimrock - I have a copy, but I got it on sale at about £3 - sure it's a decent game, but it's not something I would pay £12 for. I can get 3 days worth of food for 2 with that sort of money, as much as I love games, they are at the bottom of the list.


 
I would rather pay £12 for a game than £40. I would assume if you're in the market for buying games in the first place you would have enough money to eat also.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2014)

Another Sale starts today. 

I can see Dead Rising 3 is a tenner off before it's even been released


----------



## golightly (Jun 19, 2014)

Far Cry Blood Dragon £3 and Planetary Annihilation £15.  That'll do.


----------



## magneze (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, just spotted Blood Dragon for £3. Will go for that.


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2014)

It's that time of year again, and I have absolutely no money.  This month went horribly horribly wrong on the cash front.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah me too. And I have games to be getting on with.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2014)

Good old games also has a summer sale.


----------



## Silva (Jun 22, 2014)

tommers said:


> Good old games also has a summer sale.


I had to avoid going there. Got Magrunner for free, but not a chance I'd go there with some money on the wallet. 

Oh god, NOW you made me look. Theres a few in my wishlist I might not resist buying


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2014)

tommers said:


> Good old games also has a summer sale.



I'm not even looking, I had to go through the coin collection last night to see if there were any duplicates so I could rake up enough cash to put a couple of quid on the gas card so we had hot water until payday.
Yes, this month has really been that shit!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2014)

Space Hulk and EYE Divine Cybermancy so far, I'm a sucker for cheap ass sci-fi games.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2014)

Space hulk is in the humble bundle btw.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2014)

Paid with the profits from those shitty steam trading cards so its free


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2014)

Payday arrived (not Payday the game, payday where money goes into your bank account on a monthly basis), and I spent £2 on some point and click adventures.
This sale has really been quite underwhelming.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2014)

Haven't bought a thing yet. Was gonna buy Farm for your Life until I saw the zombies


----------



## Enviro (Jun 26, 2014)

I got Metro: Last Light (which it seems my PC is slightly underspecced for, but still looks fantastic!), the Lego Movie game (Which I thought might be totally awesome but is like all other lego games :/), and Spore.


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm quite taken by the fact that Reddit (and Reddit members, collectively) have managed to co-ordinate to completely manipulate the team points so that every team wins an equal number of times, giving every participant in the sale event, whether they are on Reddit or not, an equal chance at winning a prize during the sale.
It warms the heart of a socialist gamer to see it....


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2014)

Right, I've now got 4 of these fucking flying saucer cards, anyone got anything to trade?  I need 1, 2, 4, 6, and 7


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2014)

Epona said:


> I'm quite taken by the fact that Reddit (and Reddit members, collectively) have managed to co-ordinate to completely manipulate the team points so that every team wins an equal number of times, giving every participant in the sale event, whether they are on Reddit or not, an equal chance at winning a prize during the sale.
> It warms the heart of a socialist gamer to see it....



It is amusing, supposedly Valve are going to offer prizes to runner up teams as well in an attempt to scupper the fixing.

I've flogged all my cards so far, I really don't see the point of them. 

Bought so far:

Metro: Last Light
Doorkickers
Space Hulk
EYE Divine Cybermancy
Dark Souls: Megapack

I'm trying to resist the cries of "Buy Octodad!" off my gf... I'd prefer to get Goat Simulator.


----------



## golightly (Jun 26, 2014)

Epona said:


> Right, I've now got 4 of these fucking flying saucer cards, anyone got anything to trade?  I need 1, 2, 4, 6, and 7



I have loads of cards which I have never bothered to trade.  I hate all this 'let's make gaming more social' thing.  Gaming is a solitary activity and always will be as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## magneze (Jun 26, 2014)

What? We're meant to trade these cards? Is there a Panini album or something?!


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2014)

God knows.  I have duplicate xenonauts cards so i put them up the other day.  I don't think any body's bought them. I could make 14p when they do.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 27, 2014)

Skyrim is only £2.49 for the next 7 hours.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 27, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Skyrim is only £2.49 for the next 7 hours.



Dishonoured is also the same price


----------



## golightly (Jun 27, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> Dishonoured is also the same price



Bargain!  One of my favourite games.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2014)

Tropico 4 is TWO POUNDS TWENTY-FOUR. I'm sorry, but why does anyone not own it already?


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Tropico 4 is TWO POUNDS TWENTY-FOUR. I'm sorry, but why does anyone not own it already?



I love Tropico 4, absolutely love it.  At £2.24 it's an utter bargain.  Anyone who likes city-builders should have it.  It's full of satirical humour which some people like and some people don't, but underneath that is a very solid city-builder, and it's not as though the games market has been flooded with those for a while now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2014)

Tropico hasn't been on my radar, I'll give it a go at that price.

I got Mirror's Edge for a couple of quid - never played that before.

And seriously, fuck those trading cards.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, remembered it was the last day with only half an hour left, so panic bought the following (on the advice of someone at work and/or totalbiscuit)...

Cities XL
Rock of Ages
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
Dishonored
Battle Block Theater


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 30, 2014)

Would have liked Tropico 4 at less than 3 quid. Drat.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 2, 2014)

Got FTL, Brothers, Tropico 4 (got 3 and enjoyed that), Far Cry Blood Dragon, which I enjoyed, even if the endless night and neon got on my tits a bit.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 2, 2014)

Cities XL looks like shit. If Sim City 4 had the graphics and UI of Railroad Tycoon 3  Cars turn to grey blocks when you're not zoomed in close FFS!


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Cities XL looks like shit. If Sim City 4 had the graphics and UI of Railroad Tycoon 3  Cars turn to grey blocks when you're not zoomed in close FFS!



Oi, I love Railroad Tycoon 3!!!  It's not all about the graphics.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2014)

Epona said:


> Oi, I love Railroad Tycoon 3!!!  It's not all about the graphics.



I do to, but when you go back to it after five years, it's a bit of a shock


----------



## albionism (Sep 9, 2014)

Big sale on right now


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2014)

albionism said:


> Big sale on right now



coolio.

ummm.... I can't see anything....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't see anything on Steam, but it's the HB store's 'end of summer' sale. I'm deffo getting Euro Truck Simulator. Nerd³ has sold it to me many times over. The current bundle is also definately worthwhile


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> coolio.
> 
> ummm.... I can't see anything....





Nine Bob Note said:


> I can't see anything on Steam, but it's the HB store's 'end of summer' sale. I'm deffo getting Euro Truck Simulator. Nerd³ has sold it to me many times over. The current bundle is also definately worthwhile



They just had the regular 'weeklong sale' on, which has finished now. Don't worry though, the majority of the games were shite anyway.


----------



## treelover (Sep 15, 2014)

Hydrophobia, a game where you can manipulate water, its happens in a sinking ship, is only 39p!, recommend it to pass some time, looks good as well.


----------

